# Kusari Fundo and Manriki Gusari, the same weapon?



## Fushichou (Nov 16, 2007)

I've been seriously considering studying at the local Bujinkan dojo, before I do however I've been trying to read up on the details of their art.

I've seen a number of references to a Kusari Fundo, a weighted chain.  From what I can tell it looks identical to a Manriki Gusari.

Is it essentially the same weapon, but with a different name?  Does the different name but same physical structure imply the techniques of using it are significantly different from those of the Manriki Gusari?


----------

